# Abel SDS Reels?



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

For the $$$ is just buy a Tibor....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick hambric said:


> For the $$$ is just buy a Tibor....


I guess reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

The Abel SDS is a great reel but I would also recommend the new Ross Evolution Salt. Ross and Abel are made in the same factory, by the same guys, on the same machines. The drag in the Ross is identical to the SDS, produces 30 lbs. of drag actually. The major difference between the two is the finishing. The Abel gets hand polished to the nines! And you can get it in like 50 different finishes... Ross is either black or silver, which for me is just fine, I like black reels!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Steve, I love my abel 7/8n. I really wanted the SDS to be a contender for some of the reels I have replaced recently, but the new sds series has one flaw in my opinion. They are heavy in comparison to many other reels in their class. The 7/8 is just shy of 10oz. Having said that everything the Abel builds is top quality. I'm sure the SDS is no exception.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Serioulsy guys take your nonEnglish the hell off my thread. You are not contributing.

K-roc: There is another major difference between the Abel and the Ross. The Abel is based on a higher grade material from the start. I spent the better part of half an hour on the phone with Jeff Patterson yesterday. Interesting discussion and I am going to give the SDS a go.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Seriously in English 

I liked the SDS reels a lot when I looked at them recently. I thought the drag was great and finish beautiful. I liked the weight. Personally I don’t want a feather light reel.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriously I played with one in Atlanta last weekend, nice reel. I know they’re made in the same place as Ross, to me they are a higher priced ross. The finish is pretty but I’m not a fan of sealed drags. Personally, (you asked for opinions) I would rather spend half the money and get a reel I can service easily with a time tested and proven drag system. So at the end of the day it’s your decision if you want to fork out over a grand for a pretty reel with a sealed drag system. 99% of the drag systems nowadays are equal In Performance for the first few years. Reels with 30# of drag are pointless as you will never put that much pressure on a fish. You got the $$ for two Everglades, buy one Abel sds. It’s your money and at the end of the he day it’s about what makes you happy.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be keeping my Abel Supers with cork drags. And they will remain my everyday fly reel. BUT

I want and potentially need the increased drags provided for the Seychelles trip especially for the GT outfit. Using straight 100# or higher fluorocarbon and crank the drag to 100% and hold on and pray you stop them before they get to the reef edge and cut you off.

Here's a pic of a Tibor that connected with a GT. Not a ping on Tibors, they can do this to any reel. And this one doesn't look like it had been taken care of at all. But still impressive to see it blow up like this!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm sure those Abel and Ross reels are very good and very well made but 20-30# of drag on the fly is a huge number. It seems like overkill IMHO. I haven't done it personally but there have been all kinds of tests done and 5-10# is about the max pressure that 99% of people can put on a fish. Do the test where you tie your line to a bucket with 5# of weight to it, then run your line through a pulley, back up and try to lift that bucket with the rod and with the drag tightened down. Most people can't do it because of simple physics.

And if you're fishing with 16-20# class tippet you'll break off a fish really fast with 20# of drag or more.

Unless you're fishing for GT or offshore fish and using 40# leader or bigger you won't be able to put that 20-30lbs of pressure on a fish and when you do you're more likely to break your rod.

With that Tibor above, it does look like it wasn't well cared for and the cork was on the verge of rotting out and that's why it failed.

*Edit: *I missed where you specifically said this was for a GT trip. In that case, the SDS is probably a good choice. But, if you're going to spend that much I'd possibly look at a Mako 9600 if you want a sealed drag.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

ifsteve wrote: I want ............

Can't argue with that.

Back in the day when I got my first fly rod, happened because I WANTED IT even knowing it was not the most efficient method of catching fish. 

BTW, most fly lines are rated around 50 lbs test so 65 lb backing on your Abel coupled with an 8' old school Tarpon fly rod would allow maximum drag. ( made from a one piece glass boat rod blank)


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

This didn’t start with “I need a reel for a GT trip” that’s a complete different beast!!! They can destroy anything given the chance. Give it a try and always bring a backup when going out of country. When dealing with Gt’s bring 2 backups no matter what reel you get.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

What fly line are you using? I kno Cortland and Airflo make an actual GT line.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

RIO GT Line


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Have fun and I’m jealous!!! Are you going after any triggers there as well?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick hambric said:


> Have fun and I’m jealous!!! Are you going after any triggers there as well?


This is my preference order. GT, GT, GT.

Hopefully, I'd like to get a GT, Bumpy, Trigger, Milkfish....in that order.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Good luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it true that opening the sealed drag on Abel SDS voids warranty?

Edit for posterity: opening the gold housing will not void warranty


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Is it true that opening the sealed drag on Abel SDS voids warranty?


I don't know about Abel specifically but I'm pretty sure most warranties are voided if you open the sealed drag. IIRC, this includes Hatch and Nautilus in particular. I think the same is true for Tibor as well.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't know about Abel specifically but I'm pretty sure most warranties are voided if you open the sealed drag. IIRC, this includes Hatch and Nautilus in particular. I think the same is true for Tibor as well.


Tibor is not voided by opening the sealed drag.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

i didn't see anything like that stated on the Abel warranty page.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Tibor is not voided by opening the sealed drag.


Good deal. I stand corrected.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

If you are going on a GT trip get whatever you want. I know if I had that opportunity I’d probably just take my bone fisher that I found at the pawn shop but the only way I’m going on a GT trip is if someone backs out and I get to fill in. At that point it’s all good anyway. 
My only advice would be that price isn’t always indicative of quality. I’d look for a good sealed drag that has been around for a while with better than average reviews. 

And a clicker. I’d get one with a unique clicker. Like one that can play a tune or something. 
If you hook into a big GT you will get plenty of music. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> I guess reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.


Guess it’s not, but I don’t delete post after I insulted someone....I didn’t t bash or degridade any company, you asked opinions and one was given.... no need to be uncivil like the quote above...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick then go back and read the very first post. I specifically asked to stick to THIS reel and the first thing you reply is to go get a Tibor. Sorry if I was pissed but I asked for opinions on the SDS and nothing else.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There now I feel better. Think I'll go fishing. Gotta try out my buddy's new Tibor.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Tried, true, & proven. Also a sealed version as well. So, sorry for my honest opinion? Go have fun testing your buddy’s reel.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just wanted to add that I got an email from Abel stating that opening the gold housing on the SDS does not void warranty. That was my only concern, however I still went Tibor because of brand loyalty.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Jeff Patterson is a great guy and of course he will say Abel, he's the president. The Ross is made of 6061-T6 and the Abel is 6061-T651. We probably need an engineer to chime in and let us know if there is a difference here.
Of course you can open up the drag on these, that is how you convert them from right to left. If you're not sure, get the shop guy to do it for you.
Nobody needs 30 lbs of drag. It's possible that if you cranks the drag all the way on one of these that you will break your tippet off, bend open the hook, snap a fly line, or rip the lips right off that GT. But maybe you will use 20 lbs, or 25 lbs. Hard to say but you probably never want to have the drag maxed out anyway, it probably works best somewhere in the middle of its range.

Apparently guys who live in remote places like Belize prefer to use the cork drags as they are easy to maintain and rarely fail. They don't like sand though, and I guess they are not that good with GTs!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

The difference between t6 & t651 is in post extrusion only. they have the exact same chemical composition. the t6 is artificially aged where the t651 is stress relieved, straitened, then artificially aged. the t651 will machine slightly better as it will have less movement from the removal of material and thermal stress.(meaning it makes finer lines in the milling process.) so the only difference is in the finishing ability and minute reduced labor between the two. there is no difference in the mechanical properties so one is not stronger than the other. (3rd generation ironworker and owner of family steel business so I might know what what im talking about)


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> I will be keeping my Abel Supers with cork drags. And they will remain my everyday fly reel. BUT
> 
> I want and potentially need the increased drags provided for the Seychelles trip especially for the GT outfit. Using straight 100# or higher fluorocarbon and crank the drag to 100% and hold on and pray you stop them before they get to the reef edge and cut you off.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Tibor that connected with a GT. Not a ping on Tibors, they can do this to any reel. And this one doesn't look like it had been taken care of at all. But still impressive to see it blow up like this!


More a comment on sealed drags vs. cork (instead of a manufacturing debate)...

The guides there told me they for the most part they have ditched sealed drags and are using their Gulfstreams / Abels instead of the sealed versions. Just FWIW

BTW - which island are you going to? Happy to share my experience from Alphonse


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

We are going to Providence.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

V jealous! That should be awesome

GT fishing on Alphonse the week I was there was pretty bad. I had one exhilirating experience with a big one that came off ~10 min into the fight, can't wait to go back. Had good success with everything else though (milkfish, indo permit, triggers)


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Good morning everyone, here are a couple reviews from Trident on the SDS and the Ross Evolution R Salt, which I mentioned share the same drag:
abel-sds-78-fly-reel-review
ross-evolution-r-salt-fly-reel-review


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Have any of you guys got to try one out yet or at least fondled it? They look sweet and I like the 20# of drag.


Hi ifsteve, I have 2 SDS on order and will be happy to stick a post up once they arrive with my initial impressions...custom paint, so was told 4 weeks around a week or two ago.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well to update. I got a SDS 9/10 and loaded it up and put it on my 9 wt. Liked it too well. Ended up costing me. Just got another and put it on my 10wt. They are very nice reels both looks and operation.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

You should put some pics of them on here, that would be great!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Well to update. I got a SDS 9/10 and loaded it up and put it on my 9 wt. Liked it too well. Ended up costing me. Just got another and put it on my 10wt. They are very nice reels both looks and operation.


Good to be able to crank up to twenty pounds of drag. Shimano has been building small, smooth, and serviceable twenty five pound drags for years.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Good to be able to crank up to twenty pounds of drag. Shimano has been building small, smooth, and serviceable twenty five pound drags for years.


Abel only officially claims "20 pounds of drag" but in talking to Jeff Patterson the reality is they are 30# class drags. All I can say is that its plenty.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Which rod are you clamping the SDS on for GT?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Going to have two rods for GTs. Sage SaltHD and a Loomis CrossCurrent GLX.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

k-roc said:


> You should put some pics of them on here, that would be great!


Will do, once mine arrive. I have two 11/12s being made with custom tarpon paint...should be around another 2 weeks- can't wait. Not 100% sure, but will likely be going on a Meridian....love em.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The SDS reels certainly have the drag to test rod strength and the ability of the caster to keep the rod in his hands without some kind of extension or kevlar belly belt. Interesting to see what happens. Used properly they will reduce fight times on all fish.


----------

